# Can't get the Social Networks thing to work on my Kindle.



## Skyclad (Oct 18, 2010)

I have noticed that when I get to the end of a novel it asks me if I want to share that I've read the book on Twitter or Facebook. I'd like to share it on Facebook, but when I clieck to share, it says I need to register my Kindle with the Social Networking sites. When I click Register, it does nothing except lock my Kindle up and I have to turn it off to get away from that page. When I go into the main settings and select Social Networks - Manage, it also does nothing. Any help?


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I had that happen too.  I attributed it to the fact my Kindle is only wifi.


----------



## Lenc324 (Feb 16, 2011)

It did the same to mine and I have 3g


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I think you're doing everything right.  When I did what you did, it worked fine.  Probably some little bug somewhere.  Call Kindle Customer Support and see if they can take care of you.  Kindle CS has traditionally been exceptional.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

You can also share ur highlight on facebook and twitter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It works fine for me.  I have both Popular Highlights and Public Notes OFF, but have Annotations Backup ON.  When I click "Manage Social Networks" it does say that I have to turn on wireless first.  Until I do that manually it won't let me do anything.  UNLIKE when I try to shop the Kindle store, for example, and it asks if it should turn it on for me.  So. . . . .have you tried having wireless turned ON and connected for sure, before you click to set 'em up?

You have to set them up before you can share. (Obviously!  )

Once you're set up and linked to FB or Twitter, then when you get to the end of a book and can rate and/or share, it will ask you if you want it to turn on wireless so your post can be sent.


----------

